# Toronto Canada - Ebling f250 2015 hitch mount for sale short box



## Steindog (Nov 9, 2019)

I believe it is a 2B mount I need a 1A


----------



## Steindog (Nov 9, 2019)

I need a 1B not a 1A


----------

